# Good Plane for the Money



## Lucsdogs

That's a pretty fair assessment. I've had mine for about a year now and I could repeat what you have stated. Luckily the sole of mine was dead flat, which surprised me a little. The fit and finish was good, not like a LN (I have a #3 for comparison) or Veritas but nothing to complain about. I did have to soften the corners though. When I was flattening a surface with a slightly skewed angle, the corners were actually making shavings like a scraper would. Its well balanced and actually feels a bit like a #5 when planning surfaces. I think it's heft may have something to do with that. Its actually heavier then my #5 Record. I too prefer the lever rather than the knob for consistent pressure when tightening but no big deal really. A real sweetheart. (sorry I couldn't resist)


----------



## bobasaurus

It actually looks like a surprisingly decent plane, despite being a modern Stanley. Having the frog cast as part of the body is kind of unique, and seems like it would be very sturdy. Maybe you could check its flatness with a small straightedge/rule, or even stick some sandpaper on the back of the iron itself and move it around. Having an easily adjustable mouth on a bevel-up plane would be very nice.


----------



## mramseyISU

Bob, I do need to get a set of feeler gauges for home so I can get an actual measurement on flatness other than the relative one I have of how many swipes does it take to remove sharpie marks off the sole. That or I guess I could sneak it on the CMM at work and see what I get. The other thing is I get why people bag on the new Stanley stuff but I'd bet you a quarter none of the people bagging on them have actually tried them. There is this myth that if it isn't made in the USA/Canada or western Europe that it's crap. The reason that you get poor quality tools is because the company decided they wanted a good enough tool not a good one. I've got 3 of these new sweetheart planes and all three are nice tools for all the reasons I've listed above.


----------

